# crazy marble top fondue thingy



## greyduck (Dec 29, 2005)

So my wife bought me a strange gadget here in italy and i have no idead what it is
it uses a fondue heater but has a large square marble top and those little fondue forks.
i assume the flame heats up the marble and it can be used to cook little meat or cheese appetizers
any help?
grey:chef:


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have to admit, that gadget has me about as stumped as can be. So it's a marble slab with a fondue heater and fondue forks...

If you ask me, that has got to be one of the toughest things to figure out ever.


----------



## greyduck (Dec 29, 2005)

Having never used a fondue set i am curious as to how it works myself.
I mean can the marble get that hot from a little fondue heater?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sounds like it may be this: http://www.hotstones.com/Instructions.htm Right?


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, it's a hot stone cooker - 'Pierre chaud' in France. Usually better if you warm it up in the oven first then stick it over the fondu heater, otherwise it takes all year to warm the stone (which is usually granite here).
Do the same things you do with fondu - meat and cheese; also mini-omeletes (use your stainless steel ring molds to keep them in shape), fried quails eggs, whatever.


----------

